# What's your favorite Ski movie



## Kerovick (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm not talking about Ski porn here, what is your favorite movie that involves skiing or boarding.  It must have plot no matter how horrible.

I await your responses (in my ski boots and hemet)

Kero


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 5, 2006)

Better off dead.


----------



## MonkeyBrook (Nov 5, 2006)

Hot Dog, by far the best.


----------



## shpride (Nov 5, 2006)

Definately Better of Dead, but I find Out Cold to be real funny.


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 5, 2006)

Hands down... Aspen Extreme.


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 5, 2006)

MonkeyBrook said:


> Hot Dog, by far the best.



Definitely the cheesiest movie of the 80's.  I think more people have watched the movie on TBS than when it was in the movie theater.


----------



## montageskier (Nov 5, 2006)

Out cold.


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 5, 2006)

My vote is gonna have to be for Better Off Dead.  Such a quotable movie!!


Kero


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 5, 2006)

Aspen Extreme . . . but I also enjoy Ski Patrol, and Ski School (1 & 2).


----------



## snoseek (Nov 5, 2006)

there was actually a ski school 2?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2006)

hot dog.  so many quotable lines.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 5, 2006)

snoseek said:


> there was actually a ski school 2?



Yep . . . even more dumb jokes and nudity than the first.  It's not how far you go, it's how go you far.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 5, 2006)

Ski patrol and better off dead. And the bond flick with all the skiing in the Alps!


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 5, 2006)

montageskier said:


> Out cold.


I agree


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hot Dog is by far the best. Another favorite of mine is Johnny Tsunami, a Disney Channel original


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2006)

Out Cold because it's stupid humor that I like, and let's face it.  Devun Walsh is the man.



Better of Dead a close second.


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2006)

Better off Dead.

The Spy who Loved Me


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 6, 2006)

Any answer other than Hot Dog is incorrect.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 6, 2006)

c'mon, how could you not include Icebreaker in this???


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think I've seen that one.  Since when do Ski Patrol get to carry guns?

LOL
Kero


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2006)

Kerovick said:


> I don't think I've seen that one.  Since when do Ski Patrol get to carry guns?
> 
> LOL
> Kero



I think they do at Mountain Creek


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 6, 2006)

didn't you know, thats one of the risks of poaching?  Getting shot at....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 6, 2006)

Other Side of the Mountain and Downhill Racer.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Nov 6, 2006)

How can you not love samwise from the goonies stopping terrorists at Killington.  and Stacy Keetch as the dis-approving father-in-law to be...just so bad a movie you  have to love it  especially seeing those god-awful K1 Gondolas getting film time, is funny in and of itself.

though for any movie with some skiing in it...Dumb and Dumber...gotta love the those boots,
 "we'll just borrow some money and  just write an IOU!"..

"So you're saying I have a chance"

"do you think she meant ten, PM?"
"wow that makes sense, I just thought she was a raging Alcoholic"

"Hey Everybody, we landed on the moon!"

Better off Dead
"This mountain is Pure Snow....Do you know the street value of this mountain!!"

'He's skiing on One Ski!"

Oooh 100 posts yah!


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 7, 2006)

you for got the best one

"go that way, really really fast and if something gets in your way.  Turn."

Kero


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Nov 7, 2006)

Better off dead..
Go that way, really fast. If something gets in your way, turn

edit.. dammit. beat me to it. Good quote anyway..


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 7, 2006)

Muhwahahahahaha

I win!


----------



## langelamp (Nov 7, 2006)

hot dog. honorable mention to the one where terrorists were at killington


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2006)

Hot Dog, 100%

"Rudi you can kiss my a$$, not on this side, not on that side, but right in the middle!"

"Chinese downhil, Chinese Downhill, yes, chinese downhill..... what the f%^& is a chinese downhill??"


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 7, 2006)

I almost forgot about For Your Eyes Only. Love that ski chase with the biathalon guy.


----------



## mitchmac (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess Dumb and Dumber doesn't quite qualify as a ski movie does it?  Still one of the great ski-related scenes of all time though!

Gotta be Hot Dog.


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 7, 2006)

dumb and dumber was already mentioned


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2006)

Better of Dead.  I haven't seen Hot Dog in a long time though, and I haven't seen some of the others at all.  I might have to try and find some at the video store....


----------



## SnowRider (Nov 8, 2006)

Xtreme Ops :lol: :wink: ...dont kno if it has been said


----------



## mitchmac (Nov 10, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> dumb and dumber was already mentioned




So?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2006)

The Spy Who Loved Me or any 007 with skiing.


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 12, 2006)

There's a very enjoyable old war movie about german and american ski equipped troops. Not sure if the american troops are supposed to be from the 10th mountain div. but the movie is pretty neat. Can't remember the name. As a history fan that's one of my favorite skiing films.


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 29, 2006)

I just watched Hot Dogs, I fogot how absolutlly horrible that movie is.  BUT it did have skiing in it.

Kero


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 30, 2006)

Out Cold, I just saw it last week.

I have seen Aspen Extreme but I can't remember the plot....  Time to go to IMDB....


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 30, 2006)

Out cold is next in the line from netflix.


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 30, 2006)

Downhill Racer with Hackman and Redford

How 'bout disney's Snowball Express?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 30, 2006)

the Blizzard of Aaaaah....not ski porn, there actually is a plot. 

Ski movies(porn) today are all the same...seen one you've seen them all. If you had to pay 10 bucks and there was no freebies would you actually go....if the producers themselves thought they were any good they wouldn't have to basically pay you to go see them.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2006)

freeheel_skier said:


> How 'bout disney's Snowball Express?



A classic!  I just watched it the other day...


----------



## midweeker (Nov 30, 2006)

Another vote for Downhill Racer. retro 60's cool. I own it on vhs and would buy it on dvd if available.


----------



## eatskisleep (Nov 30, 2006)

Aspen Extreme

Out Cold

Propaganda

Epoch

Born From Ice


----------



## rob56789 (Nov 30, 2006)

Out cold is definitly the best i've seen.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 1, 2006)

freeheel_skier said:


> How 'bout disney's Snowball Express?



I am not the only person who loves that movie!! 

And Johny Sunami, is up there.


----------



## nycskier (May 20, 2007)

Still love Better off Dead.

"Buck up little camper, we'll beat that slope together."


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 1, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> There's a very enjoyable old war movie about german and american ski equipped troops. Not sure if the american troops are supposed to be from the 10th mountain div. but the movie is pretty neat. Can't remember the name. As a history fan that's one of my favorite skiing films.



It's probably the movie Ski Patrol that was released in 1940, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0033056/.  Anyway, I have been copying all my video tapes over to DVD now that I have a DVD recorder and found a copy of Ski Patrol, the comedy from 1990, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100631/, that I didn't even know that I had, so I watched it tonight.  It had its funny moments and had a lot of good skiing, even some snowboarding.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 1, 2007)

This wasn't a movie, but it was pretty funny:  Curb Your Enthusiasm, Season 5, "The Ski Lift"
http://www.hbo.com/larrydavid/episode/season5/episode48.html


----------



## Terry (Dec 2, 2007)

Time waits for snowman. A Greg Stump movie from the mid 80's. My friend Jeff Coffin was in it along with several others from the mid 80's. A goofy plot and some awesome skiing.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2007)

Serenade in Sun Valley is good..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2007)

thinnmann said:


> This wasn't a movie, but it was pretty funny:  Curb Your Enthusiasm, Season 5, "The Ski Lift"
> http://www.hbo.com/larrydavid/episode/season5/episode48.html




Curb Your Enthusiasm is the bomb..


----------



## NJSkiBabe (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are some votes for:

Icebreaker

The Other Side of the Mountain

Snowblind

Epoch

Fifty - Warren Miller


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 2, 2007)

Blizzad of ahhh'sss


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 15, 2008)

I was watching "Hoodwinked", a CGI children's movie, tonight with my son and it actually had a 10 minute scene with forest creatures and people skiing and riding.


----------



## chase (Aug 15, 2008)

Its not a movie but the episode of southpark set in aspen is pretty good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Better off Dead is good.


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> c'mon, how could you not include Icebreaker in this???



i woke up inthe middle of the night once and started watching it. it was really bad.


----------



## Stache (Aug 17, 2008)

midweeker said:


> Another vote for Downhill Racer. retro 60's cool. I own it on vhs and would buy it on dvd if available.



Send me your tape and I'll dupe it to DVD, (make a copy for self) and send both your tape and DVD back to ya.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Serenade in Sun Valley has some great ski scenes..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 18, 2008)

No contest, Hot Dog - best movie ever


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> No contest, Hot Dog - best movie ever



I need to rent that...


----------



## dlague (Jun 10, 2014)

Bump - I was getting ready to start one just like this!  So lets recycle.

Sherpa Cinemas - All I Can.  Though it is a couple years old now, I like it for the videography and all the cool concepts.  There is an environmental message in this movie which I am not a fan of but the movie itself is cool!  

*Trailer*






On another note:  This grass roots effort looks to produce a pretty cool documentary - check it out for yourself!

Snowman


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 10, 2014)

I heard of the movie "icebreaker" that involves a bomb threat at killington. It's one of those movies that looks like it's so bad it's good, and I want to see how much of a nostalgia factor there is.


Anyone seen it?

Edit:just noticed somebody posted that on the previous page, albeit 6 years ago


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 10, 2014)

Found the trailer! Superstar with old Yan chairs at 1:07, exploding gondola cabins, what more could you ask for?!






"If you come here for vacation, we're prepared to guarantee you have a  great time, even if it means we have to take out a few terrorists" It's  so corny it's funny! lololol


----------



## Edd (Jun 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Found the trailer! Superstar with old Yan chairs at 1:07, exploding gondola cabins, what more could you ask for?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They sold me with Bruce Campbell. Amazon streaming, here I come.


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Found the trailer! Superstar with old Yan chairs at 1:07, exploding gondola cabins, what more could you ask for?!
> 
> "If you come here for vacation, we're prepared to guarantee you have a  great time, even if it means we have to take out a few terrorists" It's  so corny it's funny! lololol



Might rank down there with this one!


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 11, 2014)

[video]http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=snowbeast+trailer&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=9E90F7E684BB572F2A889E90F7E684BB572F2A88[/video]


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2014)

Well - now that I see these I realize that there are ski movies filled with stoke and no story, then ................. there are ski movies where they attempt to make a story around a ski area!  Most are terrible!

Next thing you know they will be a Transformers movie with resorts as the setting - snowcats, chair lift terminals, snowmobiles and plow trucks transform to fight snow monsters.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 11, 2014)

dlague said:


> Next thing you know they will be a Transformers movie with resorts as the setting - snowcats, chair lift terminals, snowmobiles and plow trucks transform to fight snow monsters.



I know you were being sarcastic, but I think that would be pretty sweet!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2015)

Better of Dead - full length free on youtube


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 27, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> Better of Dead - full length free on youtube



I'm watching it tonight! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 28, 2015)

I remember going to see it in the movie theater, " it's a shame throwing away a perfectly good white boy like that!" Hilarious!!!


----------



## Old Duderino (Mar 28, 2015)

I made an uncredited (mercifully) don't blink appearance in a straight to video movie I'm sure nobody here has heard of called "Snowballin."  During the filming they were using a working title so when Hot Dog first came out I thought that was our movie but soon found out otherwise.  Years after I left Park City I stumbled across Snowballin in a video store and rented it just to see if I made the final cut and to see who else I knew was in it.  Sure enough, early in I can be seen skiing past our hero just before he crashes into a ski rack sending skis and people flying and many yuks ensuing.  I gave up on the film not long after that as it was thoroughly unwatchable.

I had a friend who was an unemployed bartender who showed up as an extra every day and had multiple appearance in this flick.  He was telling me that they were getting a cat to go into the backcountry one day to shoot powder scenes and I should sign up as an extra.  I naively signed up with Warren Miller images in my head of me shredding backcountry pow on the big screen.  We went into the backcountry all right, it was straight to an A frame in the middle of nowhere which was obviously chosen to replicate a mid-mountain lodge at a fraction of the cost to shoot on PCMR.  Me and my crew of surly locals had fun irritating the hell out of the crew, they did serve us a very nice catered lunch.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 28, 2015)

I've heard of that movie.  I recall my parents renting it on VHS back in the 80s.  We were just getting into skiing at the time and rented every ski movie we could find.

We only got part way through Sowballin as it was more soft porn than ski movie and my folks thought it too much for my elementary school aged eyes.   :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've heard of that movie.  I recall my parents renting it on VHS back in the 80s.  We were just getting into skiing at the time and rented every ski movie we could find.
> 
> We only got part way through Sowballin as it was more soft porn than ski movie and my folks thought it too much for my elementary school aged eyes.   :lol:



hmmmm skiing and soft porn? going to see if i can find this one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Found the trailer! Superstar with old Yan chairs at 1:07, exploding gondola cabins, what more could you ask for?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is hilarious! Isn't that just another day at Killington? :lol: Stacy Keach?! :lol:


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Old Duderino (Mar 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I've heard of that movie.  I recall my parents renting it on VHS back in the 80s.  We were just getting into skiing at the time and rented every ski movie we could find.
> 
> We only got part way through Sowballin as it was more soft porn than ski movie and my folks thought it too much for my elementary school aged eyes.   :lol:



Lol, if they had just placed more emphasis on the "snow" and less on the "ball'n" they might have gotten a theatrical release.  I've since resolved to chose my projects more wisely with my remaining 14:58.


----------



## Old Duderino (Mar 28, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> hmmmm skiing and soft porn? going to see if i can find this one.



You won't miss much if you don't find it.  Just a 80's big hair wannabe starlet in lingerie.  From what I remember it was probably more of the suggestive language that warranted the censorship of a young DHS's parents.


----------



## KD7000 (Mar 28, 2015)

I have no idea how I missed out on "Icebreaker."  That movie looks like pure genius!  Must watch.

On a related note, I decided earlier this winter that my daughter is finally old enough to watch/ fully appreciate Better Off Dead.  So that's on the list now too.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 29, 2015)

Have to admit...love Coomb's waterfall stuff in Aspen Extreme..


----------



## marebear (Mar 29, 2015)

So, this falls more into the bio/docu category but, "The Ordinary Skier" featuring Seth Morrison has some of the most amazing extreme off-piste skiing I have ever seen. Mostly filmed in Chamonix. Gives a whole new meaning to backcountry.


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 30, 2015)

Non Ski/Snowboard Porn:  Hotdog

Ski/Snowboard Porn:  That's It, That's All


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 30, 2015)

Has anyone seen this:






Looks like it has potential.


----------

